# The New Thing!?



## SMoKING Blees (Oct 26, 2008)

UFO LED 90v as effective if not more than a 400w HPS and more efficient???
hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/LED-UFO-GROW-LI...ryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 26, 2008)

SMoKING Blees said:
			
		

> UFO LED 90v as effective if not more than a 400w HPS and more efficient???
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LED-UFO-GROW-LIGHT-L-E-D-BLUE-RED-400-watt-HPS-system_W0QQitemZ400004210123QQihZ027QQcategoryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



This is sales hype--nothing more.  While LEDs may one day get to the point where they can take the place of a HPS, IMO, they are still a ways away.  Not saying that LEDs won't produce some bud, but it takes more watts and produces less than a HPS.  There is nothing that comes close to a HPS at this time.


----------



## SMoKING Blees (Oct 26, 2008)

Are you speaking from experience or knowledge thanks for the input


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 26, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> This is sales hype--nothing more.  While LEDs may one day get to the point where they can take the place of a HPS, IMO, they are still a ways away.  Not saying that LEDs won't produce some bud, but it takes more watts and produces less than a HPS.  There is nothing that comes close to a HPS at this time.




are you sure hemp goddess?   I decide to post this pic in case you did not check the link....   I found that look impossible too.. but...beats the FLIR, and if that is tried and true.. I would like see that for flowering room!! and it sure has lot of lumen and I dun't know how many lumen that has.. but sure does beat the 1000 watt's lumen!!!!!!   take a close look!!

quicker grow and pretty blooms...gosh..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 26, 2008)

:hairpull:


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 26, 2008)

relax....hempgodess..

technology rockets up!!
that is all I'm saying..  and
just that its too expensive to buy...  lot of us does stick with DIY lights and all that.. to avoid the FLIR craps..


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol.. that can not be 1 week only of growth..

Thats like a month and a half under my lights to get that much production.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> Lol.. that can not be 1 week only of growth..
> 
> Thats like a month and a half under my lights to get that much production.



Exactly!  When I see things like that, I reckon it is garbage sales-hype.

Papabeach1--While I DID check out the link, you apparently did not read my post (or did not read it well). I said that LEDs may one day get there, but they are not there yet.  You can't possibly believe that those pictures are not sales-hype, do you???????  Lumens?  I couldn't find lumens listed.

I love new technology and I am quick to check out new innovations in my field of work.  I'd love it if we could produce more with less wattage, but right now, we can't and don't.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 27, 2008)

That pic is **.

I will challenge anyone to a LED grow vs my HID grow. If you win, u can have all my weed.

LED's have thier place, in my cell phone and the dash of my Truck.


----------



## Tater (Oct 27, 2008)

lol :yeahthat:


----------



## SMoKING Blees (Oct 27, 2008)

The Day-to-Day shots cannot be backed up by proof, but the lumens outpput is about 1400. I might buy it just to try it... let yea people know peace and love
:holysheep:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> That pic is **.
> 
> I will challenge anyone to a LED grow vs my HID grow. If you win, u can have all my weed.
> 
> LED's have thier place, in my cell phone and the dash of my Truck.



LOL--My second post I used the same letters that you had ":asterisked" out.  I edited my reply to remove the offending letters, but sometimes that is the appropriate response.  Thanks Hal, I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2008)

SMoKING Blees said:
			
		

> The Day-to-Day shots cannot be backed up by proof, but the lumens outpput is about 1400. I might buy it just to try it... let yea people know peace and love
> :holysheep:



LOL--Of course the day-to-day shots cannot be backed up by proof.  Only 1400 lumens?  Good for about .28-.46 sq ft. (a space 6.34" x 6.34" to a space 8.14" x 8.14")


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 27, 2008)

*LOLOLOL!!!!

THEY LIE STRAIGHT ON THE SITE!




			Heat

·  A constant cool temperature can be maintained no matter how large or small your grow space is, or how many LED lights you implement.

·  No need for loud, expensive blowers and tubing systems.

·  Less heat means less humidity and less water lost to the air. Stop letting costly chemical nutrients just evaporate with your water.

·  Less humidity equals less of a chance of crop ruining bugs and mold.
		
Click to expand...


Ok. Let me explain why at least.




			1. A constant cool temperature can be maintained no matter how large or small your grow space is, or how many LED lights you implement.

No need for loud, expensive blowers and tubing systems
		
Click to expand...


Sorry, but advising people to get rid of their fresh oxygen source is wrong to do. Regardless of heat, constant air circulation is CRUCIAL to an effective grow environment.




			Less heat means less humidity and less water lost to the air. Stop letting costly chemical nutrients just evaporate with your water.

Less humidity equals less of a chance of crop ruining bugs and mold.
		
Click to expand...


Oh god where do I start. First of all, MORE heat is less humidity in the air. Even if HID sis create more heat, this would just promote HID lighting LOL! Weren't you paying attention in 2nd grade when they teach you that water evaporates in heat?

I am in NO WAY saying this towards you man, I hate people who flame others and I give everyone I can my utmost respect. I just had to make fun of the lying advertisers :hubba:

DARN marketing schemes!

EDIT: I heard bad things about light penetration in leds. They have a lower lumen/watt ratio. My 1000 watt hortilux HPS beams STRAIGHT through even the thickest bushes and trees.

Oh and edit number two lol:




			Stop letting costly chemical nutrients just evaporate with your water.
		
Click to expand...

LOL I use costly ORGANIC nutes. Jokes on you! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:*


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 16, 2008)

The first problem with led's is the cost. while the supporters will argue that in the long run you spend less on electricity i have trouble justifying the initial cost ($500+) when my current system is more than adequate. I had mentioned in another post that i have a friend who has used the ufo's and some things he liked but what he didn't like was the lack of canopy penetration. IMO an led setup would be really cool to use on a lowryder and i would love to see a grow journal of this but beyond the micro grows it's not practical on a full sized plant. you need light coming from all directions and unless you're building  your own board this would get really expensive really fast. I too love new technology and i believe that the future applications of led's will be vast, but the current mark up of these products is ridiculous. if i could get led systems for cheap i would love to give them a try, experiment with different configurations and different light placements but unfortunately that day is still far off.


----------

